# Monitorix system monitor



## Phishfry (Sep 29, 2016)

I want to monitor a server I am building and ran across this nice program.
http://www.freshports.org/sysutils/monitorix/
http://www.monitorix.org/screenshots.html

Anybody using it? Anything good or bad to say about it or its approach.
I hear about naigos and others but never heard of this one.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 29, 2016)

Looks like a fairly dead project, last update was from November 2015.

You're probably better of using something everyone else is using, like Nagios, Munin or Zabbix.


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 4, 2018)

Maybe its not dead, but maybe is a low commitment effort project?
3.10.1 version released - 15-Mar-2018

I've just it installed and trying to get some of the monitoring up and running.  For a routing&switching guy (me) this just might be a nice little project to tink with this winter.  Out of the gate it seems nothing works so time to go tweak config.


----------

